# ventricular ectopics (palpitations) in hypothyroid



## Cath2326 (May 15, 2012)

Hello,

I have been having a few ventricular entopics or palpitations lately and my doctor said that is looking like I have hypothyroidism (with panic attacks sometimes). I get about 20 a day and sometimes I get more than one in a row (6 or so). I have had ecg's and blood tests and a chest xray with no heart problem shown at the moment.

What worries me is that aparently you don't get ventricular ectopics in hypothyroid. Is this true? Does anyone else get palpitations? How can a person avoid them?


----------



## jmill (Mar 23, 2010)

Cath2326 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been having a few ventricular entopics or palpitations lately and my doctor said that is looking like I have hypothyroidism (with panic attacks sometimes). I get about 20 a day and sometimes I get more than one in a row (6 or so). I have had ecg's and blood tests and a chest xray with no heart problem shown at the moment.
> 
> What worries me is that aparently you don't get ventricular ectopics in hypothyroid. Is this true? Does anyone else get palpitations? How can a person avoid them?


I had palp's for years and had a lot of cardic tests done and nothing serious was ever found. I was told they were benign. After starting on Synthroid last November, they completely stopped. A year before that I wore a Holter monitor and had 480 in a 24 hour period. Told they were harmless but annoying. I had another Holter monitor on a few months ago and had ZERO palps in 24 hours. Yes, Synthroid makes a difference. Don't get too concerned about palps if your cardiologist isn't concerned. They should know what they're doing and I think if you had a problem with your heart they'd be doing something about it. Ask about it the next time you talk to them. The right answer should set your mind at ease.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Cath2326 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been having a few ventricular entopics or palpitations lately and my doctor said that is looking like I have hypothyroidism (with panic attacks sometimes). I get about 20 a day and sometimes I get more than one in a row (6 or so). I have had ecg's and blood tests and a chest xray with no heart problem shown at the moment.
> 
> What worries me is that aparently you don't get ventricular ectopics in hypothyroid. Is this true? Does anyone else get palpitations? How can a person avoid them?


The heart can be erratic with hypo or hyper. That is why it is so important to get the proper medical intervention so there is no damage as a result.

This article explains....

http://circ.ahajournals.org/content/116/15/1725.full


----------

